

Google fined 500k€ by french court - nicolsc
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=explorer&chrome=true&srcid=0B0Umg35sWCPhYTk4YjkyMWEtNjMzOC00MGUyLThhMTUtNGIzYjg4MmRmOWM1&hl=en_US

======
capocani
Is it because the Maps API was free or am I not reading it correctly?

~~~
nicolsc
That's the point. In France it's forbidden to sell at a price lower than the
production cost. As the Google Maps service was sold at a price of ... zero,
chances are it was under the cost of production.

~~~
capocani
And thus forcing the rest of us to pay for the API.

